# Luxating Patella 6 months post op problems.



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
Im looking for some advice (and peace of mind too!)
My Sbt Saffie is almost two and a half, 6 months ago she had surgery for a grade 3 luxating patella, the vet at the time (who is very good) said it was the worst he has ever seen, but the surgery went very well, with no concerns.
We were very cautious about the surgery recovery, and she was crate rested and had only gentle lead walks for 3 months as per the vets advice.
She has never used the leg properly, and recovery was slow but she has had a normal life, running, playing and seemingly happy, but still the leg has never really looked 'normally used' something that we expected to get better over time, which it did seem to slowly.
However, after her walk today, she is not using the leg at all, and limping around miserably on it. Ive made an appointment at the vets, to get new xrays, but now im really worried.
Would really like anyones experience on this topic, im thinking that she may well have re-luxated, and putting her through another surgery is bad enough, but the thought of her leg always being problematic and painful when she is only two breaks my heart :frown5:
Obviously I wont know until we get the xrays done, but im very interested in hearing from anyone regarding this issue.
Many thanks x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

we currently have 2 staffies in rescue having had surgery for this condition,both had their legs operated on twice,and both times it has failed.
Thankfully bith have learnt to cope wtih the condition,one is on longterm painkillers,at 5 and the other is 3,but currently not on meds.
Maybe your new vet can do more surgery?


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Fluffybunny.
Are the dogs allowed off lead to play, up stairs and things or are they very restricted? x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

they are now,but werent for months,its very difficult in a kennel situation,its even more stressful,the 5 year old,who had the worse case,is so lively,and you wouldnt know she had bad legs except for how she sits.although im sure if she didnt have the meds she would be a bit calmer.
The other has only just started going offlead,after almost 6 months lead walk only,so its early days to see how she copes.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks so very much, it must be very difficult in a kennel environment, and rehoming too, I wish my other half would let me have more dogs! I would be getting info from you and having my own pack with patella problems 

I really knew deep down that the leg had never fixed that well, but it was still a huge shock today to see the leg as bad as it is now. Its worrying because it was one of the worst the vet had seen, and hes done this surgery on a huge amount of sbt's, so I worry about putting her through the surgery and it just failing again, and Its really important to me that my dogs have a good quality of life, the thought of her not being able to run and play with Mac, and having to be lead walked forever breaks my heart.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

from a homing point its very difficult,as the condition isnt covered by insurance,so that puts people off.
We thought the younger one was never going to use her leg again as she took a very long time to start walking on it,and kept going lame,she still does the occasional hop on it,but tis lovely to see her off lead again.
The older one was nearly put too sleep as there was nothing more we could do,she shoiuld have had the other leg opped on but her already operated on leg was not strong enough to cope with her weight baring on it.
By some miracle she has just learnt to cope,she runs around like a maniac,and will lie down when its too much.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it not covered by insurance because it cant be fixed anymore, or because its an existing problem and the dogs are being rehomed?
Saffies first surgery was covered, wonder if her 2nd would be? :confused5:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

because its an existing problem.
It ddepends on the insurance company,some won`t cover it if it`s the same condition.
some can be funny for different conditions on legs if another condition has been treated,ie, luxating pattella ops and then cruciate ops.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Just found out via my policy that its not covered, didnt really see the point in another surgery if this one has failed anyway, if it had been a grade 1 or 2 then that would be different, but the worst hes seen says enough to me.
Will speak to the vet and discuss long term pain meds, and limit her running exercise, and hope that her 2nd leg is a strong one, she has the hugest muscles on both legs bless her, the one that was operated on had grown all the muscle back and I was hopeful that it was improving, but after today :frown5:

Thank you so very much for chatting to me, ive fostered rescue dogs, both of mine are rescue, and ive always been quite brave with the dogs, but she is my little soul dog, had her from 6 weeks, so Ive been really worried!
Its been really good to hear your experience, and about the dogs, you do an amazing job working in rescue, people like you are so very needed, the situation in this country is heartbreaking regarding the rescue dogs population, but much better than it would be without all the dedicated workers who help the situation every day. Thanks again x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

aw thanks,no problem,glad i could be of some help.we know the older girl can`t have anymore surgery on eother leg because of weakness,but the younger,may need the other leg done and it should be possible,once shes built up the strength.
This is rose(rosay)the older one on longterm painkillers

















And this is Charley,the younger girl


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Other Half shakes head and hides behind hands!!*
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
What lovely girls!!!!!!!!!! Ooh im such a sucker for bullies of all shapes and sizes!!
Rose says it all with her beautiful staffie smile really! I think Saffie will be fine on pain killers, it doesnt stop her from enjoying life at the moment and thats the most important thing, as long as she is happy and comfortable.
Thank you so much for the lovely photos!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

no problems,when we were told that she may have to be put to sleep,we were so gutted,coz not once during the recovery did she ever seem unhappy,always smiling.


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

That was my real concern with Saffie too, the vet not wanting to do another op, and us looking at her every day wondering if she is suffering and would people say have her pts, I have shed many tears with that worry myself today, and speaking to you has made me see that there are options, and dogs can limp and still be happy!
She makes people laugh so much, she is scared of her own shadow and last week when we were all out in the dog park a miniture yorkie showed its teeth to Saffie and she literally jumped in the air and run to hide behind my legs!! had everyone in stitches for quite a while, she is a character!
Here is the lovely lady.....










And one with our Patterdale Mac


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

shes beautiful!!!!
our vet said it was lucky they are both staffies,as they are very hardy dogs.
a smaller dog probably woukdnt have coped


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

Poor girl is completely non weight bearing on her leg today still, have made an appointment to see the vet thisafternoon to chat through our options, and get her some meds to make her comfortable. I think ive lost half my body-weight in tears the past two days, so sad to see her struggling, but hope the vet can put my mind at rest a little.


----------



## AAKingPhoto (Sep 18, 2016)

I hate being someone who posts on zombie threads.. But my pit bull had surgery to repair his luxating patella 6 months ago, and then 4.5 months ago because it failed. He's been great since then but we came back from a walk this morning and the serious limp was back. How did everything work out for your pup? I'm just curious because it just sounds so similar to my guy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

AAKingPhoto said:


> I hate being someone who posts on zombie threads.. But my pit bull had surgery to repair his luxating patella 6 months ago, and then 4.5 months ago because it failed. He's been great since then but we came back from a walk this morning and the serious limp was back. How did everything work out for your pup? I'm just curious because it just sounds so similar to my guy.


The member above hasn't been to the forum since her post in July '12 so I doubt you'll get a reply I'm afraid

I'd suggest starting a new thread & hopefully others in a similar situation will be able to help


----------



## Stevielee (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi, sorry to comment but I’m in the same situation and just have no idea what to do.
I have a staffie she is 2 years old, and she’s had the same surgery. Although I think she’s reluxated to.
I’m not to sure right now what the best option would to be as she bled out during surgery (as we found out her blood doesn’t clot) and we nearly lost her. I’ve also read that a lot of dogs reluxate after surgery. I don’t know if she would be able to not go ahead with surgery if needed as i couldn’t bare to loose her. 
I was thinking maybe a brace, if that would help?just wanting some advice really.


----------



## Pup mom (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello,
I came across this post searching for help, more knowledge and support. My 5 year old Maltipoo Lola just finished her recovery from her second luxating patella surgery. She was doing really well and we had the okay to resume normal activity. I was still having her taking breaks and sit in her stroller on walks. This afternoon I noticed her limping pretty bad on her newly recovered leg. I'm trying not to cry and worry so much, i just don't know what to do. I feel so bad for her. I was wondering how things are going with y'all's dog which sounds like the same issue is happening. 

Thank you! 
Scared and heartbroken Pupmom


----------

